# Our trip to Florida



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Congratulationsto Conner in the Utility ring and with Colby in graduate open.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

195.5 not stellar? Then what is it?

Way to go for the little lhasa!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

It wasn't a BAD day by any means! Great job!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

GoldenSail said:


> 195.5 not stellar? Then what is it?
> 
> Way to go for the little lhasa!


My thoughts exactly--waaaa????

Congrats on a good day! And twenty bucks is twenty bucks--that's a nice dinner and then some.

It was hot at Dock Dogs too--I was further south of you, in the Fort Lauderdale area. That reminds me I have to post my report but need to go to the right section!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

GoldenSail said:


> 195.5 not stellar? Then what is it?
> 
> Way to go for the little lhasa!


 
Well since Conner started having his little stay problem any Q in open is reason to celebrate, but when 1st is a 199.5 and 2nd is a 199, that's a really long way from our score today! 

Colby bought me a superb dinner....lobster stuffed grouper topped with a cream sauce served over pasta. Double chocolate mousse cake for dessert. Yummy!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I will say the only thing I wasn't crazy about at this trial was they had a steward posted at the ring gate of every ring after awards asking everyone if they wanted to give their ribbon back. It made me feel a little stingy to tell them no, but I weave my ribbons together to make a quilt type thing. I thought it would have been more appropriate to make an announcement and put out a box for anyone who didn't want to keep their ribbons instead of asking each person individually.

Jodie (the stingy ribbon-keeper)


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> I will say the only thing I wasn't crazy about at this trial was they had a steward posted at the ring gate of every ring after awards asking everyone if they wanted to give their ribbon back. It made me feel a little stingy to tell them no, but I weave my ribbons together to make a quilt type thing. I thought it would have been more appropriate to make an announcement and put out a box for anyone who didn't want to keep their ribbons instead of asking each person individually.
> 
> Jodie (the stingy ribbon-keeper)


WHAT????? I have been showing for awhile now and have never heard of that. :yuck:WOW... I am sorry if I earned it I'm taking..I paid enough for the entry. So I guess I am a stingy ribbon keeper too..ROFL! That is crazy... Nice job today even if you were kind a disappointed in the score. I know I was not thrilled with my scores even though I won at our specialty. He can do much better. Hang in there and I hope tomorrow is better.!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Sounds like a good outing to me! Congrats! 

Strange about the ribbons, you should NOT be made to feel guilty about keeping a ribbon, jeez!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Sounds like a great day to me! 
I've been at a trial where they asked if you wanted to exchange the ribbon for a dog toy, but never been asked to give it back. That's strange!


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

I am always happy for a: A "Q" and b: Any score over 190. I would do a victory dance for a 195.5! Congratulations.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Today was one of those "should have stayed home" days. Worst thing, our stays are officially broken. Which means pulling him from showing in Open for the next few trials and getting him in some matches. In utility he had some kind of confusion about the go-out that caused an NQ. So I used the rest of the class to get some training in (super fast pivots, small quick signals, and things like that to get him to pay extra close attention).

Despite his broken stay in open, I was much more pleased with his individual run today than what he did yesterday. Score-wise it would have been only half a point higher, but I feel like overall he gave more effort. Except on the finishes. Conner goes through these phases sometimes where he'll give me these super slow, dragged out, la-tee-dah, stroll-on-the-beach type finishes. He gave me several of those today. At least he's becoming a little fronting machine. And we got lots of compliments today on his heeling from both classes.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Glad you took something good out of the effort today--that's so important!

Do they have "wild card" classes in obedience up by you? In Florida, at the obedience trials, the clubs will usually offer "wild card" non-regular obedience classes in novice, open and utility which give people a chance to kinda practice in a trial setting--you get to skip one of the exercises as your "wild card" or you can go ahead and do them all and tell which one you do not want the judge to score. Depending on the judge, some "interaction" with the dog is allowed--I've heard of people who have spoken to the judge and cleared certain things. Good luck!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

rappwizard said:


> Glad you took something good out of the effort today--that's so important!
> 
> Do they have "wild card" classes in obedience up by you?


I always try to find something positive about our day. No other way to keep from getting too frustrated.

Yep, we've had Wild Card around here for several years now. Actually I'm thinking about doing what I did once before and entering Wild Card Novice with him. I skipped the down stay. So I got to surprise him by not going out of sight, and then give him an immediate reward for holding the sit. Last time we did that, he followed up the next day with an Open B win with a 199, so it might be worth a shot at doing it again!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh I forgot to say, if you've never seen a chihuahua do utility, then you have missed one of the cutest events ever. And if you've never seen a chihuahua earn 2 UDX legs in one day, you have missed one of the most inspirational events ever.

I'm jealous, I have a UDX and I've still never managed to get back to back UDX legs!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

That sounds so cool, and so cute! And yes, I agree that trying a wild card novice class might be just the thing for your pup!


----------

